# FCtF - Big Book of Superpowers



## Welverin (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey RW what happened to the superpowers book that you were working on way back when? Is it in limbo indefinitely, has it been canned, or was it finished and I some how missed it?

thanks


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 4, 2004)

It's in limbo in the sense that most of major additions we wanted to put in got put into the FCTF-Modern revision, and the rest of it would mostly be sample settings and sample characters.  It's still something I'm interested in doing, but . . . well, I haven't really had a chance to run an ongoing campaign with the rules, just playtests and a few PCs in my D&D game who took a few levels for fun powers.  It's just not on my mind as much as when I first worked on the book, so I don't have the inspiration.

I've got material people submitted, and I always did want to include the stats from the two storyhours that used the rules.  So, someday.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 7, 2004)

Ah well, thanks for the update.


----------

